# Mehrere Server aber ein PHP Script



## deintag85 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiss nicht genau unter welche Kategorie, dieses Thema reingehört und hoffe dass ich hier richtig bin.

Ich habe ein kleines Bilder-Upload-Script programmiert und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich in Zukunft die Möglichkeit einbinde, mehrere Server zu benutzen.

Ich hab mir überlegt einen Server auf dem mein Script läuft + SQL Datenbank und X Server (je nach bedarf) auf dem die Daten abgelegt werden.

Ich habe in der Hinsicht keine Ahnung wie ich das realisieren soll und wie es auch zu bewerkstelligen ist? Kann man Root Server miteinander verbinden? Oder muss ich das PHP Script entsprechend erweitern. Wie kann ich mit dem PHP Script auf mehreren Servern kommunizieren, auf die Art, dass z.B. abgefragt wird, ob auf den Servern genügend Speicherplatz vorhanden ist und wenn ja, bei welchem ist am Meisten frei, dann Datei dort hochladen und Link generieren. Oder gibts völlig andere Lösungen?

ich würde mich um tipps und hilfe sehr freuen

LG


----------



## wraimann (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich würde dein Script so belassen wie es ist. Das Upload erfolgt ja automatisch auf den Root - Server. Nach dem erfolgreichen Upload würde ich zusätzlich mittels den PHP Funktionen für ftp die Datei entsprechend verschieben. Und einen Eintrag in die Datenbank machen auf welchem das File zu finden ist.
Für einen Download sollten die Server natürlich über http ansprechbar sein.

mfg.


----------

